# Paracord setup



## Baddestracer (Jun 22, 2015)

I just wanted to show you my setup and see others setup in return.. can you also name thing that I can add to it..


----------



## Baddestracer (Jun 22, 2015)

I am just a 14 year old boy that loves to paracord on my free time and this is my setup so far..... After my mom gets home from work today I am going to go buy more


----------



## Baddestracer (Jun 22, 2015)

If your have any questions about my setup just feel free to ask I have nothing to hide


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

That is a very nice and neat. I like how organized you have your paracord tools.


----------



## Baddestracer (Jun 22, 2015)

Thank you is there anyway I can improve or do you have any questions Mr.Paracord?????


----------



## Baddestracer (Jun 22, 2015)

Mr.Paracord can you send me pictures of your setup please


----------



## Ready_Cords (Jun 2, 2015)

There is another thread in this same forum called "Post Your Setup," where several of us have pics posted. 

I never thought of using the bottles as cord dispensers. Smart. 

I also keep all my hardware in a stow-away tackle box. 

Nice setup.


----------



## Ready_Cords (Jun 2, 2015)

Also, props for using the bar clamp as a jig. Thought about doing that myself at one point. Probably one of the best ways to improvise a good jig.


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Baddestracer said:


> Mr.Paracord can you send me pictures of your setup please


In all honesty I don't really have a setup of sorts. All my paracord is bundled up after I measure it for inventory purposes and then each bundle is stored in the three cardboard boxes that my AT&T U-Verse equipment came in. 

My tools are kept in a plastic pencil case like you have pictured.

Since I was selling various bracelets, keychains, etc my focus was on inventory control down to the half inch then storing it a certain way.

I keep my inventory list on my S5 and I count everything I sell/use is counted. I know how many buckles I have by color, size, and style as well as my keyrings.


----------



## Baddestracer (Jun 22, 2015)

Wow I bet that takes a lot of time... Do you have any ideas for keeping inventory for me I need help figuring out how. I am talking to you on my galaxy tab 4 so any programs that you use I should be able to use too. I am planning on making a business to so I need all the help I can get!!!!!!! Thanks in advanced.........


----------



## Baddestracer (Jun 22, 2015)

Ready_Cords said:


> Also, props for using the bar clamp as a jig. Thought about doing that myself at one point. Probably one of the best ways to improvise a good jig.


Yea it's a awesome jig we and my dad put it together and I can do more on it then you can on a wood jig


----------



## Baddestracer (Jun 22, 2015)

Ready_Cords said:


> There is another thread in this same forum called "Post Your Setup," where several of us have pics posted.
> 
> I never thought of using the bottles as cord dispensers. Smart.
> 
> ...


Thanks I'll check it out and your welcome the bottle dispensers work awesome..... I use 2 litter bottles for 25 to 100 feet of paracord and after it gets below 5 feet I take it out and restock it.. it's fairly easy to make it to...

1. Get pop bottles and a box
2. Clean bottles and peal the sticker of
3. Make hole in cap so paranoid can go threw (for this I just use screw drivers to push threw the caps till the hole gets big enough then I clean it up with my pocket knife)
4. Feed your paracord inside the bottle

There's also a video on YouTube for it that I just found but I didn't need it because it just came to mind... I hope this help!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Baddestracer said:


> Wow I bet that takes a lot of time... Do you have any ideas for keeping inventory for me I need help figuring out how. I am talking to you on my galaxy tab 4 so any programs that you use I should be able to use too. I am planning on making a business to so I need all the help I can get!!!!!!! Thanks in advanced.........


The first time doing inventory takes a while but if you update your inventory as soon as you use some or resupply then it's quick and easy.

I use the free app called Color Note and I list my paracord colors first and then the total length of each color.

Next list all of your buckles according to size, style, and color and put the count next to each one.

Then list all your keyrings, beads, clasps, etc and put the count for each one.

That's it. Like I said once you add or remove anything update immediately and then you won't have to go through this long setup process.


----------



## Baddestracer (Jun 22, 2015)

Can you send me some screen shot so Ik what to do


----------



## Baddestracer (Jun 22, 2015)




----------



## Baddestracer (Jun 22, 2015)

Like this?????? Like I said before I am extremely low on paracord I couldn't go yesterday something came up......


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

You got the idea. 

For the buckles sort them by size, style, and color.
Example:

1/2 inch black buckle 10
1/2 inch white buckle 14
1 inch black whistle buckle 16
1 inch black/orange whistle buckle 18


----------



## Baddestracer (Jun 22, 2015)

I'd how to measure them tho


----------



## Baddestracer (Jun 22, 2015)

********Idk how to measure them tho************


----------



## Baddestracer (Jun 22, 2015)

and all my buckles are black except some small ones


----------



## Baddestracer (Jun 22, 2015)

I like the black ones better because they look well with everything


----------



## Baddestracer (Jun 22, 2015)

Hey do you happen to have another way I can talk to you.. email, text, kik, skype, etc.


----------



## Baddestracer (Jun 22, 2015)

Ready_Cords said:


> There is another thread in this same forum called "Post Your Setup," where several of us have pics posted.
> 
> I never thought of using the bottles as cord dispensers. Smart.
> 
> ...


I don't have my stuff in a tackle box my stuff is in a harbor freight tool box but that is a nice idea


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Baddestracer said:


> ********Idk how to measure them tho************


When you buy the buckles they tell you the size. Take a ruler or tape measure and put one end of the ruler or tape measure on the end of the buckle to the left and read the number to the right where the buckle ends.


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Baddestracer said:


> and all my buckles are black except some small ones


Based on the first pic showing your buckles from left to right looks like 
1 inch whistle buckle
1/2 inch black buckle
3/8 inch black buckle
3/8 inch blue buckle
3/8 inch purple buckle
3/8 inch green buckle.


----------



## Baddestracer (Jun 22, 2015)

Ok thanks


----------



## Baddestracer (Jun 22, 2015)

But they are 3/4 , 5/8, 3/8 but you guessed pretty close


----------



## Baddestracer (Jun 22, 2015)

Baddestracer said:


> Hey do you happen to have another way I can talk to you.. email, text, kik, skype, etc.


Do you??????????


----------



## Trab9000 (Jan 15, 2014)

Baddestracer said:


> Do you??????????


Who? Me?


----------



## Trab9000 (Jan 15, 2014)

Buckles are measured by the with of webbing that will fit in the end of it. So a 1/2" buckle is 1/2" wide on each end at the opening where you lace the cords.


----------



## Baddestracer (Jun 22, 2015)

Mr.Paracord do you have another way I can contact you...kik, skype, email, etc.


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Baddestracer said:


> Mr.Paracord do you have another way I can contact you...kik, skype, email, etc.


PM me on here.


----------



## Baddestracer (Jun 22, 2015)

How I do that


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Baddestracer said:


> How I do that


Just click on my name.


----------

